# Egg storage containers



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I make these egg storage containers to sell & I want to keep them all lol my hubs said I lose track of what I'm doing when stuff is cute I've sold a few so far so at least I haven't kept them all. Thought I'd share with others who would find humor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cool.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

My list of sayings. If anyone has any more feel free to add.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

"Go ahead... Egg my day."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(rofl)


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

My husband was like do people really buy those lol yea they do


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Eggcellent idea. Wife does not want one.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Eggcellent idea. Wife does not want one.


You can always have one! Lol


----------

